# Michaela Schmidt aus Extra-Das RTL Magazin



## sundaysun22swm (13 Juli 2010)

Hi in der Extra Das Rtl Magazin Folge vom 12.07.2010 war ein Beitrag über weibliche Bordellchefinnen drinnen. Da war eine Frau drin mit dem Namen Michaela Schmidt hat da jemand ein video von der Folge oder die Bilder die von ihr gemacht wurden? Da haben die nämlich gezeigt das bilder von ihr gemacht wurden. Wäre klasse wenn ihr das posten könntet. :thumbup:


----------



## Katzun (14 Juli 2010)

wenn du bilder aus der reihe meinst, die sind eh bei uns verboten:


----------

